# Router Boss



## Fireguy (Jul 17, 2009)

I am interested in a Router Boss and would like to get some feedback from some of the people who have one on a few questions I have. I know from reviews that I have read that the people that have them tend to love them. I am planning to use it for mortise and tenon, dove tails, and to replace one of my router table as space is very limited.

1: How well does the system work for cutting Mortise and tenon?
2: Dose the precision of the system reduce the speed of producing parts?
3: do you use the mortise table option or did you build the mortise and tenon fixture in the manual?
4: DRO or no DRO?
5: Do they ever go on sale?

Any other input would be great.

I would also be interested in anyone's thoughts of the Router boss compared to the Super FMT. I have a Dovetail jig so I can do those on that (router boss has more capacity and variety of cuts than my jig).

Thanks

Alex


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Alex,

I understand that Dave Richards has one. He is not on LJ but you can contact him through Fine Woodworking( http://www.finewoodworking.com/item/41292/make-it-go-faster ). At the end of the above article is his email address.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Because it doesn't use a template (I have a Woodrat) 
the Router Boss likely has a little backlash factor you have
to keep an eye on. In making mortises for loose tenons
you'll be fine, but in doing actual tenons you'll be indexing
your cuts more or less mentally. A DRO and carefully 
worked-out sequence of cuts can help you get more
consistent results, but you still have to keep your mind
on the backlash as you change settings.

For dovetails it's going to be great fun. The Woodrat is.

Another factor to consider is end mortising or tenoning
on boards longer that the jig is mounted above the ground.

In case you don't know, the FMT is based on a shop-built
jig that appeared in Fine Woodworking.

For tenoning a template system is the most repeatable
with the least fuss. Things like the Multi-router and
Matchmaker excel at them because of this and can
tenon long boards more easily.


----------

